# South East Texas Open 2016



## PanCakez001 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey people! Just though I would put it out there for Texas competitors that we have a competition in Beaumont on January 2nd! 
Registration opens in today at noon and closes on New Year's Eve! So please register soon! 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...-2016-on-january-2-2016-in-beaumont-texas-usa


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2015)

Going


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 28, 2015)

oh hey


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 29, 2015)

what are the cutoffs for the events?

E nvm, hopefully I can come.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Nov 29, 2015)

It would be great if you could come! We did this sonlouisiana cubers could come! 

The cutoffs are on the schedule page on the cubingusa website 



Ordway Persyn said:


> what are the cutoffs for the events?
> 
> E nvm, hopefully I can come.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 30, 2015)

Signed up!! this will be my first comp!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 26, 2015)

One week


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> One week



y u no music city instead


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> y u no music city instead



Flying out to visit a friend in Texas, the comp was just a bonus. I'll try to make it to one of the southeast comps soon!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 26, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> One week



Yay!!

Just to let people know I'm 6-feet tall, have long blond hair, and blue Eyes.

so if you see someone there that fits this description, It's probably me.


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Flying out to visit a friend in Texas, the comp was just a bonus. I'll try to make it to one of the southeast comps soon!



All right, cool. I will likewise try to make it to a Maryland comp this year.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> All right, cool. I will likewise try to make it to a Maryland comp this year.



Saying that there are no more Maryland competitions for the year, I think it's gonna be hard for you to do that.


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Saying that there are no more Maryland competitions for the year, I think it's gonna be hard for you to do that.



By "this year", I obviously meant "this next year".


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 26, 2015)

At the rate Keaton's singles are improving watch out for around a 4.07


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm at the hotel with fellow cubers! Can't wait!


----------

